# Cleaning Crepe Soles.



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

I currently have 2 pairs of summer shoes with crepe soles.
One pair has a very light brown sole and the other pair has a white sole.
These shoes are really easy to keep looking good, except for the soles.
Can any of the good gentlemen of this forum shed any light on how I keep these soles looking as good as the rest of the shoe?
(especially the white one)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

IvanD said:


> I currently have 2 pairs of summer shoes with crepe soles.
> One pair has a very light brown sole and the other pair has a white sole.
> These shoes are really easy to keep looking good, except for the soles.
> Can any of the good gentlemen of this forum shed any light on how I keep these soles looking as good as the rest of the shoe?
> ...


Frankly, I don't believe there is a practical way to maintain crepe soles in their original pristine condition. And I consider their inevitable discoloration as part of their charm. The best you might be able to do is scrub them with a soft brush and soapy water being careful not to soak the uppers.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Exactly so. Crepe rubber seems to absorb general muck from the footpath - impossible to keep crepe soles pristine, you just have to live with it.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

Have your minions throw down fresh white rosé pedals in your path......


or just stay in the house.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Being careful where you walk is at least a bit of a help.



IvanD said:


> I currently have 2 pairs of summer shoes with crepe soles.
> One pair has a very light brown sole and the other pair has a white sole.
> These shoes are really easy to keep looking good, except for the soles.
> Can any of the good gentlemen of this forum shed any light on how I keep these soles looking as good as the rest of the shoe?
> ...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried scrubbing mine a couple of times. Lots of dirt came off but they still looked dreadful!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

The solution is to only wear them in their intended setting: the desert. Perhaps you can suck the dirt out with a very strong vacuum cleaner. The dirt gets below the surface, making it extra hard to clean.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't concern yourself with cleaning your plantation crepe soles. Just enjoy wearing perhaps the most comfortable foundation upon which you might be privileged to walk!


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for your replies and advice.
Uber comfortable shoes with grubby soles it is then. :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt S said:


> The solution is to only wear them in their intended setting: the desert. Perhaps you can suck the dirt out with a very strong vacuum cleaner. The dirt gets below the surface, making it extra hard to clean.


I had on a pair of beater chukka boots with some very dirty crepe soles during a visit to the west side of Michigan one day and my wife and I made an impromptu stop to walk around at some dunes. Walking through the very fine sand for an hour actually cleaned the soles off very well. Moral of the story: If you cannot wear them _only_ in the desert, a trip to some scenic dunes once or twice a year might do the trick!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

Insanely comprehensive  Thank you so much, Now I have something to read during the holidays. This will take a while but well worth it like always.


----------

